# broken film winder on canon AE1



## beadgirl87 (Sep 6, 2010)

Heya,
So the other week my film winder came off my camera and the guy in camera shop was gonna take the film out in a dark tent, but then he somehow managed to put it back on and it worked. He told me something about what might work if it happened again but I have forgotten.
Basicly I have filnished my film, pull up the film winder to start rewinding and it has just come off. When i screw it back in, it just turns round and round without moving the film. If I pull up the silver bit and turn it by itself, that doesn't work either.
help please


----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't think from  your description that there's much help that can be offered here.  I think this will have to go in to a real, 'bricks and mortar' camera repair shop.  I don't think it's a terribly major repair, but it may not be cheap.  On the bright side, you could likely pick up a new (to you) AE-1 or even and AE-1 Program for the same or not much more money.


----------

